# Sleeping alot



## LoLo1010 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi folks.
Can anyone tell me why my Lizzie seems to want to sleep all the time. Is she just being lazy or could it be something else. I dont have a huge viv for her but she opens her own door and wanders around the house when ever she wants. I usually find her asleep under another viv. I bring her out to watch TV on the couch with me and she goes under the cusions and goes to sleep. She even sleeps in the shower. She eats, drinks and poops regularly.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 15, 2013)

I think it's pretty normal for them to sleep a lot. They like to burrow, bask, etc. Niles lounges about often. Goes in his hide often. Comes out to eat and bask and occasionally explore. Are your temps up? Cooler temps can mean slower animals.


----------



## LoLo1010 (Apr 15, 2013)

Temps are fine. She's happy in herself and loves getting cuddles, kisses and attention etc. She's never bitten or shown any aggression and likes to be hand fed. She is one big gentle lump of lovelyness. Just wanted to make sure everything is OK with her.
Cheers


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 15, 2013)

Yes I'm sure everything is fine as long as you're not seeing unusual behavior or sickly behavior... normal poops and feeding and drinking plenty of fresh water...etc. and I'm thinking just wanting her "me time " haha


----------

